# infection around port-a-cath



## ggparker14 (Mar 21, 2012)

I would like other's opinions on a diagnosis code for infection around port-a-cath. The patient also is diagnosed with cellulitis.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

996.62


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 21, 2012)

*START in the alphabetic index*

You would look up Infection, due to, device implant or graft which directs you to 996.0-996.5NEC


----------



## lisammy (Mar 21, 2012)

Depending on type of cath and access , you may need to look at 999.31


----------

